# Cysto B/L RPG Ureteroscopy B/L Stents....



## bill2doc (May 18, 2011)

Cysto B/L RPG Ureteroscopy B/L Stents, laser Lithotripsy...

I'm inclided to bill 52332 and 52353 but the "bilateral" is throwing me.... should I be using a x2 on something or differnt code entirely? Can someone help.

Thanks
Lynn


----------



## bill2doc (May 23, 2011)

Are the codes any different if left. right or Bilateral ?????


----------



## bill2doc (Aug 31, 2011)

Posting this again as I still  can't find the correct answer....does anyone agree with these codes regardless of B/L ??? Thanks


----------

